# TSA form union



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://mobile.nj.com/advnj/pm_29221/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=pmyxdiBq


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nolabama said:


> http://mobile.nj.com/advnj/pm_29221/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=pmyxdiBq



Fire them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Great, so they'll now be highly paid bumbling junk fondlers :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

talk about a huge turnout for voting too


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

O's private army.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

backstay said:


> O's private army.


Until the next guy takes office.



> The TSA was created as part of the Aviation and Transportation Security Act, sponsored by Don Young in the United States House of Representatives[2] and Ernest Hollings in the Senate,[3] passed by the 107th U.S. Congress, and signed into law by President George W. Bush on November 19, 2001. Originally part of the United States Department of Transportation, the TSA was moved to the Department of Homeland Security on March 25, 2003.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Until the next guy takes office.


The point is we do not need another public sector Union that will vote against the best interest of the rest of us.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

They just need to get rid of the TSA. The idea of security theater is laughable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, so that is what the 1-1/2 billion hollow point bullets were for, to keep the union members from going on strike. Now it all makes sense.........:laughing:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> The point is we do not need another public sector Union that will vote against the best interest of the rest of us.


I agree with this.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TSA = Thousands Standing Around


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.philhendrieshow.com/classic-podcast/2011/10/20/plane-go-boom.html

This was the funniest thing I ever heard about the TSA. 


This is Phil Hendrie a radio show host that impersonated people over the telephone that were in crazy situations making the real audience think the situations were real. This is one of my favorites called "Plane Go Boom". It is a fake situation where a company takes ******** people from an institution and trained them as TSA employees through exposing these individuals to electroshock therapy when they misidentified an item on an airport security conveyor belt.

It is explained at 2:15 that it is satire about security at the aiport after 9-11. The bit starts at 3:00


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

backstay said:


> TSA = Thousands Standing Around


At the Melbourne Airport in Florida there are 6 flights a day 6 TSA agents on duty. Flights start arriving at 11:00AM last flight leaves at 8:00 PM this happens 7 days a week so there has to be more TSA agents.

For the 4th time in as many flights my 90 year old dad was singled out stripped 
,originally they told him as he was over 75 he could leave his shoes on, shoes, belt, full pat down, went through his carry on and exposed skin wiped with a cloth to check for explosive residue. 90 years old carry's a military retired ID, served in WWII, Korea and Vietnam. 

While we were leaving they were wiping down another senior a 70+ female.

I was not touched barely given a look over.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> At the Melbourne Airport in Florida there are 6 flights a day 6 TSA agents on duty. Flights start arriving at 11:00AM last flight leaves at 8:00 PM this happens 7 days a week so there has to be more TSA agents.
> 
> For the 4th time in as many flights my 90 year old dad was singled out stripped
> ,originally they told him as he was over 75 he could leave his shoes on, shoes, belt, full pat down, went through his carry on and exposed skin wiped with a cloth to check for explosive residue. 90 years old carry's a military retired ID, served in WWII, Korea and Vietnam.
> ...


My parents went to the Cook Islands for their 30th Wedding Anniversary, my old man was stopped and his carry on was wiped and came up positive for explosives. Which was confirmed as nonsense when the dog came over. I guess they have a quota to fill.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The point is we do not need another public sector Union that will vote against the best interest of the rest of us.


The TSA itself is against the best interest of the rest of us.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> At the Melbourne Airport in Florida there are 6 flights a day 6 TSA agents on duty. Flights start arriving at 11:00AM last flight leaves at 8:00 PM this happens 7 days a week so there has to be more TSA agents.
> 
> For the 4th time in as many flights my 90 year old dad was singled out stripped
> ,originally they told him as he was over 75 he could leave his shoes on, shoes, belt, full pat down, went through his carry on and exposed skin wiped with a cloth to check for explosive residue. 90 years old carry's a military retired ID, served in WWII, Korea and Vietnam.
> ...


They are probably into that kind of thing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That sound of jackboots in lockstep is getting louder ........~CS~


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Fire them.


Oh but where will you ever find people with the skills needed to check ID's, look at a monitor, and fondle people? Not like there are any people looking for work or anything.:jester:


----------

